# cost of fixing ac in mexico



## dannym (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone knew how much an HVAC technician charges per hour in Cancun to fix a broken ac and if they show up the next day or if you have to wait a few days. thanks for your help.


----------



## Helloitsme (Dec 31, 2013)

Not more than 1000 pesos like 600 but depends whats wrong with it. If you just want him to take a look he might charge you lets say 200 for him going, but if you want him to fix it lets say he will charge you 500 but like I say it depends whats wrong with it. I'm pretty sure the technician can go the same day. In mexico you don't get paid by hour you get paid by day.


----------

